# Lamb western saddles.....anyone?



## trailhorserider

Is anyone familiar with western saddles made by Lamb? 

The saddle I am trying out is an A-fork roper (sort of like a Wade) and the keeper says "Lamb, made in the USA," and a number. It looks like a decent saddle. I was just curious if anyone had an opinion on them. 

Also, between the strainer and the seat there is a dense foam (sort of like a camping or exercise mat). I am thinking this is not original to the saddle (it is a hard seat) but I thought I would ask in case this brand is known for that. Otherwise I will assume someone was trying to soften up the seat. Silly humans! :-x I don't want to take it apart and investigate as I don't own the saddle. But if I buy it I might have to satisfy my curiosity and take the seat up to see if that foam was someone's add-on. :???:


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Nathan Lamb was the original Maker then the Company was purchased by another individual who kept up the traditional care and expertise as the original Maker, the company closed a few years ago.

I would not think either Maker would have used foam or similar between the strainer and the seat leather.

The ones I have seen were always top notch

.


----------



## trailhorserider

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Nathan Lamb was the original Maker then the Company was purchased by another individual who kept up the traditional care and expertise as the original Maker, the company closed a few years ago.
> 
> I would not think either Maker would have used foam or similar between the strainer and the seat leather.
> 
> The ones I have seen were always top notch
> 
> .


Thank you! I think somebody thought they were making the seat softer. Grrrr! But I bet if I take the screws out and lift the seat I can remove the foam. But I won't do that until I ride the saddle and make sure I want it. 

Do you know what a saddle like that approx. cost new? I mean, are they a $600 saddle, $1000 saddle, etc?

Thank you so much for your help! I was hoping you were lurking here SouthernTrails.


----------



## SouthernTrails

trailhorserider said:


> Thank you! I think somebody thought they were making the seat softer. Grrrr! But I bet if I take the screws out and lift the seat I can remove the foam. But I won't do that until I ride the saddle and make sure I want it.
> 
> Do you know what a saddle like that approx. cost new? I mean, are they a $600 saddle, $1000 saddle, etc?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I was hoping you were lurking here SouthernTrails.


The ones made 3-5 years ago rarely sold for under 1,000.00 when new, some went for as much as 1,600.00 when new

.


----------



## Saddlebag

The foam acts as a barrier between the leather and galvanized strainer. A more expensive saddle would use leather. It also creates smoothness. If you attempt to remove it you will likely find it goes half way up the cantle where it is shaved thin. It is usually glued so you could wind up with a lumpy mess.


----------



## trailhorserider

Thanks for the help guys! I ended up not getting the saddle. The gal really didn't want to sell it (she just needed money in a pinch) and I wasn't that sold on buying it, so it worked out well for both of us.

Saddlebag, what's interesting is that the lumps in the seat were how I knew there WAS foam under the seat. It was already a bit lumpy around the edges (not shaved thin), which is what prompted me to take a peek under the jockies. So if they were going for smoothness, they failed. Which is why I thought it might be something somebody added later.

Who knows! :lol:


----------

